# Penis hair!?!



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Why do some dogs grow hair from the end of the penis leaving it stained in urine when they go to the toilet? I presume it can't be healthy to leave it there and that it increases the risk of infection? Is it okay to just trim it back?


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

are you sure its growing on it and not arround?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Trim it back when I groom male dogs I also clip away the hair in front so that they dont tend to wee on themselves and make themselves smelly


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

tashi said:


> Trim it back when I groom male dogs I also clip away the hair in front so that they dont tend to wee on themselves and make themselves smelly


Thanks Tashi! Just wanted to make sure before I trim it off Jayjay, Milo has never had that problem!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Thanks Tashi! Just wanted to make sure before I trim it off Jayjay, Milo has never had that problem!


Just make sure that you only cut the hair mind


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

tashi said:


> Just make sure that you only cut the hair mind


Haha I'll try!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Haha I'll try!


basically hold the end of his penis in between your fingers and then snip the hair holding the scissors against your fingers (hope that makes sense) it is much the safest way of doing it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

tashi said:


> basically hold the end of his penis in between your fingers and then snip the hair holding the scissors against your fingers (hope that makes sense) it is much the safest way of doing it.


Yeah that makes sense!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Yeah that makes sense!


you are certainly going to learn lots of new tricks with this young man


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

tashi said:


> you are certainly going to learn lots of new tricks with this young man


Yeah I think so! Never had a dog that will just wonder outside and go to sleep on the patio before! He's nuts!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Yeah I think so! Never had a dog that will just wonder outside and go to sleep on the patio before! He's nuts!


was he reared outside ??? perhaps he finds it a little too warm in the house


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

tashi said:


> was he reared outside ??? perhaps he finds it a little too warm in the house


No he was reared indoors! I think he does find it too warm cos the OH has it like a sauna in here! I'm thinking of joining him outside actually! He's really independant too, he's quite happy to be on his own, whereas Milo and Trinny are both quite clingy, they'll stay inside even if they are slowly cooking cos they want to be with us!


----------

